

Audience Insights query engine: In-memory integer store for social analytics - eva1984
https://code.facebook.com/posts/382299771946304/audience-insights-query-engine-in-memory-integer-store-for-social-analytics-/

======
ch
This is really cool engineering.

It would seem that if you could normalize, threshold and bucket continuous
data than it too would be available for indexing. So while extending his to
the entire range of real numbers would not be practical, in some cases a
compromise could be found, which makes me want to look further into this.

Is this being released as open source code in the future?

------
deniz_demir
There is no plan to open source this at this point.

